# New Bucephalandra Skeleton King



## CP77 (Aug 5, 2011)

Here my new bucephalandra Skeleton King (SK) aka Sp Achiles

1. Green SK clump



2. Dark SK



3. Dark Green Big SK



4. Dark big SK



5. Big SK in My Pond



6. Little SK clump



Best regards
Sahal


----------

